# Is this legal?



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

epic fail, but truly awesome in is hackness.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

There is no NEC violation apparent in that picture.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

They should have just used it for a gutter.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Not only is there nothing wrong with it, But it's actually a good idea. There are no NEC violations from running a conduit in this location. I mean gosh, it's not like it's a busbar.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not only is there nothing wrong with it, But it's actually a good idea. There are no NEC violations from running a conduit in this location. I mean gosh, it's not like it's a busbar.


And out of sight out of mind, as long as the locker is not used. A bit unusual but works.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Is this the locker for future pole dancers:thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> There is no NEC violation apparent in that picture.


my thoughts exact....


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah I didn't think it was illegal, just wanted some others opinions on the installation.

I wired up an ejector pump in a 100 or so year old school a while back and I used some very creative routing techniques to get from the panel to the pump. I had to go from mc, to pipe, to mc, to pipe, to mc to get through the 3 or 4 additions put onto the school to get to where I needed to be, and although not the prettiest install, it was intuitive. I wish I had taken pics.

And mind you this pump had to be installed in the newest addition after the fact. The original engineers or architects or someone up there screwed up big time and the entire base level of the new addition would flood with the higher storm and moon tides from the nearby bay. They had to jack out the entire floor and install a drain system after the entire addition was finished.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I see nothing wrong. Who ever got that locker would be dumb to become a electrician.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

What if you need to stuff someone into the locker? You are limiting the ability of bullies to practice their art. Will someone think of the children?:jester:


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

the kid that gets this locker should get the 2 or 3 beside it, tap into the feeders inside the pipe for some grow lamps and he could have a nice little business going.:thumbup:

Bill


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> epic fail, but truly awesome in is hackness.


 Why do you say this is an epic fail? It jst robs some kid out of locker space.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> And out of sight out of mind, as long as the locker is not used. A bit unusual but works.



Why can't we use the locker?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

drsparky said:


> What if you need to stuff someone into the locker? You are limiting the ability of bullies to practice their art. Will someone think of the children?:jester:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> And out of sight out of mind, as long as the locker is not used. A bit unusual but works.


 
My thoughts exactly! IF this a real installation, and not "photoshopped", the school would stick a lock on it, and nobody would ever be assingned that locker. Probably could use some fireproofing around penetration though.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Why do you say this is an epic fail? It jst robs some kid out of locker space.


thus the epic fail.....lockers were always in short supply when I went to school. we had to share the half sized ones........so throw a big pipe in the way and you got even less room. I didn't mean code fail, I just ment fail in general


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

a thought come to mind.....if they went to this length to conceal it.....what is wrong with it? Me wonders..........most people hide stuff they don't want people to see........hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe it's an emergency feeder and the locker has a two hour fire rating.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

goose134 said:


> Maybe it's an emergency feeder and the locker has a two hour fire rating.


:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's my take... They wouldn't even need conduit. The locker meets the requirements for a hinged cover junction box.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BC.. how often does the CNEC change or what ever it is called up there?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Google says CEC changes every 3 years and the cycles mirrors us back in the states

Fast way of making money.. copy a book and change the title :laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

ya, sounds right. Last one was '06 and the '09 is just being adopted all over.


----------



## rickr7772 (Nov 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> There is no NEC violation apparent in that picture.


 
There appears to be no fire caulk on the bottom just a hole (assumable floor change)

Not crazy about the cast coupling.

Then i would shoot it down from supporting it to a metal struture (not strutual building) that can be changed out. Locker changeouts about every 20-30 years around here and yes that metal backing is the LOCKER.

Also it is arguemental that the EMT is subject to severe physical damage. Kids these days i literaly seen a high schooler kicking inside his locker at least 10 times full force.

Okay i just dont like it FAILED


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

rickr7772 said:


> There appears to be no fire caulk on the bottom just a hole (assumable floor change)
> 
> Not crazy about the cast coupling.
> 
> ...


 
Your made up code articles will not fly around here,,,,EMT inside an enclosure is not subject to severe physical damage. And there's no violation in the way it's supported. There's block behind the locker, .How do you know the anchor is not in the block? If you think there is an actual violation ,,,,show me a code article that prohibits the way this pipe is braced. Around here, it's put up or shut up.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Is this legal*



Bob Badger said:


> There is no NEC violation apparent in that picture.


 I agree with Bob...there is not anything in the NEC that restricts STORING EMT in a locker.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

rickr7772 said:


> Not crazy about the cast coupling.


I'm sorry to hear that. Would you rather it be a titanium coupling?


----------



## prldrp1 (Jun 1, 2009)

only problem I see is...here in Chicago, that top *minnie* is to far away from the coupling, few tek screws in the door to keep it closed, job done


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

prldrp1 said:


> only problem I see is...here in Chicago, that top *minnie* is to far away from the coupling, few tek screws in the door to keep it closed, job done


Minnie? Is that short for minerallac? We call them cowboys around here, but I've heard the term minerallac before. 

Anyway, Chicago has code on how far support has to be from couplings?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> Minnie? Is that short for minerallac?


Ya..


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter D. was that your locker at school? I find no code violation for that installation. I don't think it could be a hinged gutter however, due to listing requirements :laughing:. Creative yes, fail no.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

rickr7772 said:


> Also it is arguemental that the EMT is subject to severe physical damage. Kids these days i literaly seen a high schooler kicking inside his locker at least 10 times full force.


Do you really think this locker is going to get assigned to a student now? :blink:


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Could someone constitute a locker as a closet?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Here's my take... They wouldn't even need conduit. The locker meets the requirements for a hinged cover junction box.


Yes, but is it listed for use?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Can't say I like it, but what if you had no other choice whatsoever? Say you had a choice between the outside of the school and the inside of a locker to run the feeder. I would have made sure that the door was screwed shut though.

Or maybe, if possible, I suppose one could cut the back of the locker out with a sawzall or something and run the conduit directly on the block behind it.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Peter D. was that your locker at school? I find no code violation for that installation. I don't think it could be a hinged gutter however, due to listing requirements :laughing:. Creative yes, fail no.


No, Peter's locker probably had a rat's nest of romex.... :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

rdr said:


> No, Peter's locker probably had a rat's nest of romex.... :whistling2:


Who are you? :001_huh:


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Who are you? :001_huh:


Apparently he's someone who heard the rumors.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> Apparently he's someone who heard the rumors.


Apparently.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

They seem to be pretty common knowledge and a running gag on here


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

rdr said:


> They seem to be pretty common knowledge and a running gag on here


Peter was kinda rude when he asked you that, it was like he was trying to say that you're not part of the club.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> Peter was kinda rude when he asked you that, it was like he was trying to say that you're not part of the club.


You're right. I'm sorry. 

I should have been honored that it's common knowledge.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Quality.


----------



## rickr7772 (Nov 5, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Your made up code articles will not fly around here,,,,EMT inside an enclosure is not subject to severe physical damage. And there's no violation in the way it's supported. There's block behind the locker, .How do you know the anchor is not in the block? If you think there is an actual violation ,,,,show me a code article that prohibits the way this pipe is braced. Around here, it's put up or shut up.


Please tell me that you are truly joking. 

To tell me you cant find these in the nfpa and nec is laughable.

If you want me to humilate you i can i am giving you the option.

Also severe physical damage goes to AHJ. Read your Code book.


----------

